
Rewriting from scratch, should you do it? - mayoff
http://nibblestew.blogspot.com/2016/04/rewriting-from-scratch-should-you-do-it.html
======
jerven
I think, as all directives such as never rewrite, jump of a bridge etc...
means don't do it before thinking it through and knowing what you get ourself
into. In this case you have a well specced problem (very rare!) and they tried
both options. In both case spending trivial amounts of money dev time.

The "never" rewrite of course comes from those systems that had a painful
birth and cost millions to develop originally. In this case a rewrite will
take longer than what is acceptable in a business (often anything taking
longer than 1 business cycle).

